

The safety, benefits, and importance of the cannabis plant. - Alex3917
http://matrixmasters.net/archive/Various/218-Little-TellsCannabisTruth.mp3

======
Alex3917
So even if you're familiar with the case for medical cannabis, there is a lot
of academic research in here that you might not be familiar with. Overall this
is probably the best explanation of the case for medical cannabis that I've
ever heard.

